# no period, what know



## mady.edwards (Sep 6, 2012)

i stopped taking my provera 6 days ago but i still have had no bleed. 
what do i do?
can i still start on my progynova, or will i have to wait?
i am due to go for my treatment in 2.5 weeks


----------



## mady.edwards (Sep 6, 2012)

anyone, please.
really starting to get a panic on xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

First of all this pharmacy board is not monitored all the time. We are ordinary people who happen to be pharmacists and give up hours on a weekend or evening to answer a few questions. So sorry for not getting back to you this afternoon.  

I don't know anything about your medical history, your protocol or the treatment you are having? For instance are you having donor eggs, are you postmenopausal etc?

Where are you going for treatment?

From my own experience of having a frozen embryo cycle, the expectation is that you have a period or withdrawal bleed to shed the old lining and then commence progynova to build a new fresh lining in preparation for the embryos. At my clinic you book a scan after your bleed starts and they check the lining is less than 4mm before commencing oestrogens.

If your lining is already thin there might not have been any to get rid of. But this really is a question for your consultant and without an ultrasound scan it is difficult to say.


----------



## mady.edwards (Sep 6, 2012)

thankyou.
i didnt mean anything by my one clinic, sorry. as you may imagine i am really stressing out that i may miss my boat.
im booked into northcyprusivf in 2 weeks, and my doner is up and ready.
i am post menapausal, i finished my hrt just over a month ago and had a bleed then, a week later i had to take provera for a week, 5mg 3xday. i finhed these 6 days ago and had no sign of a bleed coming.
do you thimk it will be worth me booking a scan then?
thankyou for your help and time xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Well if you have stopped HRT a month ago and had a bleed you probably have not had any oestrogen input to build another lining since. Have you taken anything containing oestrogen since your last bleed? If there is not any lining to bleed then I would not imagine you would. Perhaps you should talk to your consultant and discuss the possibility of a scan to see if your lining is thin and ready to be rebuilt.


----------



## mady.edwards (Sep 6, 2012)

This is what i was thinking. Which is why Im sure i can start taking them anyway. I haven't had anything to make a lining yet. I am going to try and speak to somebody again in the morning but tomorrow is the last day i can start taking meds to be in time with my treatment.


----------

